# [ROM]IMM76K 4.0.4 Stock, rooted, deodex, busybox, zipalign



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Quoting this from* XDA post* (all credit goes to *mwalt2*)



> Here is the new IMM76K 4.0.4 stock rom for Verizon LTE Galaxy Nexus. It is stock other than being rooted (chainsdd), busybox, deodexed, zipaligned, and init.d support (all done with dsixda's kitchen, except the deodex part). You can flash it with any custom recovery and should probably wipe/factory reset to help ensure you won't have any problems. This is only the ROM and will not upgrade the radios. You can get the new radios HERE.
> 
> As usual, flash at your own risk and post any successes or problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm assuming you can install this over any rom as long as you do a wipe/factory reset?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll try it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zero neck (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> I'm assuming you can install this over any rom as long as you do a wipe/factory reset?


That's correct. If coming from any stock ROM however, no factory reset is necessary. Just wipe cache and dalvik cache (under Advanced).


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Flashed the radios first, then wiped and installed. Works well! No issues yet. Came from AOKP M5 with Franco Kernel M3.

Thanks!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Working great for me so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Was just coming to put it here. I guess you saved me the time . I may update some of the mods that were in the IMM30B thread, but it may take more time than making a backup of /system, deodexing it, running it through dsixda kitchen, pulling the newly patched kernel, and posting a link.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

mwalt2 said:


> Was just coming to put it here. I guess you saved me the time . I may update some of the mods that were in the IMM30B thread, but it may take more time than making a backup of /system, deodexing it, running it through dsixda kitchen, pulling the newly patched kernel, and posting a link.


We have faith in you *mwalt2*.


----------



## trigun123478 (Nov 20, 2011)

can we get a extented power menu for this? Like reboot and reboot recovery etc. Someone made one for the old leak I tried it and it broke the rom had to restore from back up.


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Quoting this from XDA post (all credit goes to *mwalt2*)


Link doesn't work, dead


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Link doesn't work, dead


worked fine for me right now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Using this build plus new radios reveals some good results. Better download speed and a smoother overall experience.


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't mean to sound so stupid, I am assumimg i have to rename to update.zip? sorry, noob driving


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Don't mean to sound so stupid, I am assumimg i have to rename to update.zip? sorry, noob driving


If you are rooted, just flash in recovery like you would any other ROM.


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Ready for it. Thanks for all the work


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

And we have our first mod. Updated OP. Thanks for your support *mwalt2*. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

More mods from the legend.  OP updated.


----------

